# Roman bowl at Hadrian's Wall



## Brian G Turner (Oct 11, 2003)

There's something nice about this - as if they've found the retirement gift of an old Roman soldier:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/3150960.stm



> Roman souvenir of wall found
> 
> A unique Roman "souvenir" of the building of Hadrian's Wall has been discovered.
> 
> ...


----------

